# John Parker Wilson a Falcon?



## fairhopebama (Apr 27, 2009)

I just saw where former Alabama QB John Parker Wilson aka Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, just signed a free agent agreement with the Atlanta Falcons. I guess his 3 trips to the Atlanta area last year made an impression on somebody.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Apr 27, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I just saw where former Alabama QB John Parker Wilson aka Sarah Jessica Parker Wilson, just signed a free agent agreement with the Atlanta Falcons. I guess his 3 trips to the Atlanta area last year made an impression on somebody.



yup..he aint a bad QB.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Apr 27, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> yup..he aint a bad QB.



I don't think that he is a good QB either.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 27, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I don't think that he is a good QB either.



I agree. I wanted to say the same but the only response I would have got would be "Well he beat ya'll didn't he?"

Definitely not a bad player, but definitely not a great one either


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Apr 27, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> I don't think that he is a good QB either.




he aint the best..but i think somebody could coach him up to be decent..not a WOW guy..but decent.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree. I wanted to say the same but the only response I would have got would be "Well he beat ya'll didn't he?"
> 
> Definitely not a bad player, but definitely not a great one either



Smoke, I would have to agree with you that he is not a bad player but not a great one either. The only props I can give the guy is that he is a gamer and pretty darn tough. There were times the past 2 years when I thought he would never get up from a hit and he would. I do think that the talent level is just not there.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm guessing Shockly's time as a Falcon is just about up .


----------



## nickel back (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm confused on why he went to the Falcons.?????

the Falcons have a good QB.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Apr 27, 2009)

when u get offered to play a kids game for a great living, u dont complain. he will happily signal plays in for Matt Ryan and smile!!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 27, 2009)

nickel back said:


> I'm confused on why he went to the Falcons.?????
> 
> the Falcons have a good QB.



It beats gettin a job!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 27, 2009)

You either love JPW or dispise the ground he walks on...  JPW in my opinion is a TOOL BOX, a nice shiney one but an empty one... 

Oh and yes, we are fans here outside T-Town; glad we'll have a Non-Legacy throwing the pig this season...  Maybe those last two games of the season will be wins this year!!!  

JPW goes to the Falcons... Good Luck with that!!!

Laugh'n my rear body part off... 

Roll Tide Roll!!!

Ron


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> do you think he's a starter? he belongs on a team with a GOOD QB as do most rookie's...a starting rookie QB is few and far between.



I did ot say he was a strater,I just do not understand why the Falcons.....thats all,but I guess I do not need to understand


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Apr 28, 2009)

nickel back said:


> I did ot say he was a strater,I just do not understand why the Falcons.....thats all,but I guess I do not need to understand



Cause every team needs a back up quarterback..Shockly must not be showing them much


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2009)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Cause every team needs a back up quarterback..Shockly must not be showing them much



 Seems like they start off with 4 QB's every yr. Need someone to learn the playbook and have on the shelf in case of injuries.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Apr 28, 2009)

Flash said:


> Seems like they start off with 4 QB's every yr. Need someone to learn the playbook and have on the shelf in case of injuries.



If he lasts long enough, it will be cool to watch him play in the preseason.

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know much about him, but I did find a few stats about his background that shows some good potential for future help with the Falcons:  


Parker, a three-year starter, led the Crimson Tide to a 12-0 regular season as a senior before closing his career with losses to Florida in the Southeastern Conference championship game and Utah in the Sugar Bowl.


Wilson, 6-2, 211 pounds, was a three-year starter at quarterback for Alabama and finished his career having completed 664 of 1,174 passes for 7,894 yards and 46 touchdowns. Last season, he led the Crimson Tide to a 12-2 record, which included victories against the third-ranked Georgia Bulldogs, ninth-ranked Clemson Tigers and 15th-ranked LSU Tigers in the season finale. His career pass attempts, completions, yards and touchdowns all sit atop the Alabama passing charts.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 29, 2009)

*You know*

he might just be a little better than Billy Kilmer, a former thrower for the Washington Redskins.


----------



## kevina (May 1, 2009)

I am happy for him and the opportunity he is going to get to experience. Even if it does not work out for him, I am sure this is something he has always dreamed about. Good for him!

RTR!!


----------



## Hunt Em Up (May 2, 2009)

Just for your info.. With Rookie Camp starting they need as many QB's on roster to throw to the recievers. They don't want Ryan in there throwing to much. So they bring in enough QB's to keep everyone fresh. I'm not saying he's a bad QB either. Its just business to bring in free agent QB's during this time. Happens all the time.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 3, 2009)

He'll be selling BBQ in B'ham by 2010... Not to say that the guy doesn't have talent but I just don't think he has an NFL future.


----------



## fairhopebama (May 3, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> He'll be selling BBQ in B'ham by 2010... Not to say that the guy doesn't have talent but I just don't think he has an NFL future.



that is a little harsh don't you think? Selling BBQ? Sounds like you have been hanging with Kiffen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2009)

fairhope said:


> that is a little harsh don't you think? Selling BBQ? Sounds like you have been hanging with Kiffen.


 
I don't know,,,,,,,,seems that if a motivated QB out of college wanted to further his skills, pairing up with a Pro QB such as Matt Ryan isn't a bad move. Seems pretty clever if you ask me.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 3, 2009)

fairhope said:


> that is a little harsh don't you think? Selling BBQ? Sounds like you have been hanging with Kiffen.



I guess it was bad wording on my part fairhope. I guess I was referring to the number of former Bama players or folks with ties to the program going into the restaurant business around T-town or B'ham over the years. I didn't mean that he'd be behind the counter at Dreamland...


----------



## whitworth (May 4, 2009)

*That's another reason*

you get as much of a college education, when you're playing college football.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

Whatever happened to the kid?


----------

